# How does one get a hold of one of these?



## hakmazter (Aug 15, 2012)

Is there any interest in something like this? I cannot seem to find one anywhere.


----------



## hakmazter (Aug 15, 2012)

How much do you think one would cost? Interest in a replica or is it impractical? I think it would be like bike furniture and then the wife would let me park the bike inside when not riding.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

You mean the bike or the stand?


----------



## hakmazter (Aug 15, 2012)

The stand actually. Sorry for the lack of clarification.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Personally I think it's butt ugly (the stand) but each to their own. If you want one build it or have it built.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Someone makes them out of wood, but I don't remember who. I assume those were made for Colnago for shows only.


----------

